# Did you know there's a FULL SERVICE Archery dealer in Belleville, ON?



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Do you have any 2013 PSE Dominator Max, 50-60# in stock?


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Unfortunately I do not! Shoot me a PM though and I can help ya find one quickly!


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Dang.... and I've been passing you guys on the way to Kingston.

Not this time... Heading to Kingston this weekend and will drop in... nice that you're just off the 401.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

You guys carry the Flying Arrow Cyclone BH?


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

I haven't put my broadhead order in for the fall yet! If you want it, I'll get it.  

And yes- we are one road north of the 401 north exit for 62


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Hailee and Eric are great to deal with. Bought my APA from them and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks Ron!!


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

I'll chat with you guys on Saturday. Arrange for a pick up on my way to the P and P tournament in august unless you plan to set up a table there.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Heck no, I'm shooting it!


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Up Up up!


----------

